# Intercore vs non intercore



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Had an interesting conversation today and the topic was is it best to run with intercore cables or not. Is there more strength and torque? Less bounce? Harder to maneuver?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

One of my General Speedrooters is about 10 yrs old and still has the original innercore cable. They seem to be very durable cables. But I've heard the non innercore has it's benefits as well so I'm not the only opinion.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I had the pleasure of meeting Mack Attack IRL today and was going over the benefits of sectional innercore cable.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Something cool I just found on line. Wonder if it will work with electric cutters.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

If you run eel cutters with general open wind-you won't be happy. Theres two thicknesses in the blades-you won't make your money back on skinny blades because they use pins and are a pita to change. The thicker blades don't work well in heavy roots. Just use replaceable ridgid blades and you'll plow through roots like nothin.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I only run inner core cables in my drum machines. I think that they have a little more balls. I've never had an issue with flexibility either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

The op is wondering about sectional cables.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> The op is wondering about sectional cables.



Didn't see sectional mentioned by the OP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Anyone ever use Ridgid 1 1/4" c11 intercore cable?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Ridgid doesn't make 1 1/4" innercore sectional cable-eel or general.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The only innercore cable I have is a 5/16" for my little itty bitty drum that attaches to the K-50. I used it Saturday on a shower drain for a {90} year old lady.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I use general inner core with my k60. So much more umph than hollow core.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

ChrisConnor said:


> I use general inner core with my k60. So much more umph than hollow core.


Just curious do you run all ic with the k60? or just the first section?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I try to run all inner core.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Look what I found.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm willing to bet that the ridgid brand ic will be very difficult to come by.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I have never used innercore cable. I imagine it must be more aggressive and less likely to bind up in the line just because of being stiffer. But anything the open wind has not cleared for me just gave an opportunity for the jetter upgrade or replacement.

The real downside for me trying innercore is the weight.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Any pics of that plastic core? I've used plastic core on drum cables, but can't imagine what a floating plastic core benefits a sectional cable


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh never mind, I misread the thread title:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Inner core works because of when the outer cable is under torque it gives something for the cable to clamp on making it stronger and more like a rod to cut though tough, hard blockades :whistling2:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

JERRYMAC said:


> Inner core works because of when the outer cable is under torque it gives something for the cable to clamp on making it stronger and more like a rod to cut though tough, hard blockades :whistling2:


Yes, but it's been mentioned that the op was inquiring about innercore sectionals.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Yes, but it's been mentioned that the op was inquiring about innercore sectionals.


Still works the same way :whistling2:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

JERRYMAC said:


> Still works the same way :whistling2:


Not in the same way. Sectionals are opposite wound.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

And I'm interested to see its performance since it's plastic.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

If anyone decides that they want to jump on it and order some C-11IC cables, I've got about 40 of them in stock. These cables are running 99.40 per. If you call me and let me know that you were on this thread, I will discount them 10% to 89.46 per cable and work with you on shipping. I have about 40 of them in stock. I'm pretty sure I also have C-10IC for the K-60. I know a lot of guys like to use the General IC with the Ridgid ends.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> If anyone decides that they want to jump on it and order some C-11IC cables, I've got about 40 of them in stock. These cables are running 99.40 per. If you call me and let me know that you were on this thread, I will discount them 10% to 89.46 per cable and work with you on shipping. I have about 40 of them in stock. I'm pretty sure I also have C-10IC for the K-60. I know a lot of guys like to use the General IC with the Ridgid ends.


Thanks Kirk! Ordered my k-50 from you guys yesterday to replace my burned out one....can't wait til Friday when it comes in...the k-60 is getting me by!


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> If anyone decides that they want to jump on it and order some C-11IC cables, I've got about 40 of them in stock. These cables are running 99.40 per. If you call me and let me know that you were on this thread, I will discount them 10% to 89.46 per cable and work with you on shipping. I have about 40 of them in stock. I'm pretty sure I also have C-10IC for the K-60. I know a lot of guys like to use the General IC with the Ridgid ends.


What's the c-10IC run?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Workhorseplmg said:


> What's the c-10IC run?


 
Good morning. The C-10IC are 60.65 per but if you want them within the next couple weeks I will do 54.59 as a thread special.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

That's $90 per 15 foot section? So nearly $700 just go to 110+ ft?

Damn, I'll stick with my magnums.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tounces said:


> That's $90 per 15 foot section? So nearly $700 just go to 110+ ft?
> 
> Damn, I'll stick with my magnums.


Something to consider is sectional last a long time. My cables have lasted about 8 years now.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

For those who've used both general and ridgid 7/8 ic, well let's throw in eel j cable too, which is strongest giving the best performance?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

PlmbBiz, I tried to respond to your PM but I won't let me send any until I reach 25 post. I can also be reached at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> PlmbBiz, I tried to respond to your PM but I won't let me send any until I reach 25 post. I can also be reached at [email protected] Thanks!


No problem Kirk. I'll be in touch.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Something to consider is sectional last a long time. My cables have lasted about 8 years now.


Well heck, I guess after 8 years I should get some new ones. Thanks for the order Kirk!!!!


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Good morning. The C-10IC are 60.65 per but if you want them within the next couple weeks I will do 54.59 as a thread special.


Pm me your number and I'll give you a call.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

In 1 1/4" cable Eel the stiffest but-you can kink it-I use a few cables with slight kinks that don't give me any issues. The general 1/2" pro flex is good enough for an occasional 6" packed line but I've eaten up more of it than the eel. I run a 3/4/6 every time.


----------



## rod man (Dec 25, 2015)

Ridge has c11ic and c10ic we have them marvin


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Plastic core Marv?


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Is the plastic intercore any good?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

The c10ic is nice. I typically run the first two sections in innercore. I run the k60 in 6" lines on a very regular basis.

Never had any issues.
Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Plumbducky said:


> The c10ic is nice. I typically run the first two sections in innercore. I run the k60 in 6" lines on a very regular basis. Never had any issues. Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


Is there any reason for only running the first 2 intercore?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Workhorseplmg said:


> Pm me your number and I'll give you a call.


 773-728-2400

Thanks!


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Is there any reason for only running the first 2 intercore?


Seems that I get the worst blockages in 6" clay. Others can't get open and refer me.

I feel more confident running the first 2 sections with IC. Contemplating picking more IC up, and run all IC.

Just my 2 cents.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Is there any reason for only running the first 2 intercore?


It torques different and less chance of cable flip over in 6"


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

cable or root said:


> For those who've used both general and ridgid 7/8 ic, well let's throw in eel j cable too, which is strongest giving the best performance?


We tried IC once and here it didn't work to good. Was stiffer than we needed as in this area with all the hills and hollows just to many turns. That being said we have stuck with hollow core and had good success.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

@ Kirk. I'm a guy that likes having options when cleaning sewers. I want 150' of 1-1/4ic. And various k60 heads. Can I get the discount next week?


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

cable or root said:


> For those who've used both general and ridgid 7/8 ic, well let's throw in eel j cable too, which is strongest giving the best performance?


I haven't used the General cable yet.

The diameter of the Ridgid cable is larger than the Eel cable (J cable) and the J cables are all innercore.

I don't have any Ridgic ic cables. One of the first times I tried using the K60 on a 6" clay sewer I flipped it and the sewer had to be dug. That left a bad taste in my mouth and I quit using it in 6". I should give it another try with the Ridgid ic maybe. 

I like the Ridgid cable for its flexibility. I use it in traps, vents, basement storm systems.

If I have a sewer in a crawl I like to use the Eel J cables in the K60 with the increaser adapter to use full sized Eel cutters. I also use the Eel cable for 3" sump lines built up with scale or roots. Depending on the situation I may us the K60 or the Dreel.

For underfloor drain lines (lateral branches under basement floors) I can use either. If its finished and I need to be neat I usually use a drum but can use the K60 in tight spots. If its wide open unfinished basement its the Dreel w 7/8" J cables. Nice to just grab that small basket, drill & cord.

Gotta have a variety of tools for every application so I'm not committed to drum or sectional, also not committed to any one brand. I have Ridgid, Eel and Spartan on my truck. Nothing against other brands (Gorlitz, Rothenberger, etc.), the three brands I carry were just more prominent in my area and what I came up on.


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If anyone decides that they want to jump on it and order some C-11IC cables, I've got about 40 of them in stock. These cables are running 99.40 per. If you call me and let me know that you were on this thread, I will discount them 10% to 89.46 per cable and work with you on shipping. I have about 40 of them in stock. I'm pretty sure I also have C-10IC for the K-60. I know a lot of guys like to use the General IC with the Ridgid ends.


Is this show pricing or will I save even more if I wait a week for show pricing?

Just askin'. I think I'll order a couple and give it another try in 6" clay.

How do the IC travel through a 4" trap (PVC, CI)? I imagine they are ok, I've used Eel 1.25" in PVC traps in trailer parks with Dreel but if the c/o is under the middle of the home and trapped it would be nice to use the Ridgid IC.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Is the innercore ridgid 7/8 cable plastic or wire innercore?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Is the innercore ridgid 7/8 cable plastic or wire innercore?


plastic

Check out the ridgid forum and see what Rick said about it. He's got the most experience with it.....he was one of the beta testers for it.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> plastic
> 
> Check out the ridgid forum and see what Rick said about it. He's got the most experience with it.....he was one of the beta testers for it.


Of course he was. Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> @ Kirk. I'm a guy that likes having options when cleaning sewers. I want 150' of 1-1/4ic. And various k60 heads. Can I get the discount next week?


 
Sure! Give me a ring when you're ready and let me know about the thread. I'll take care of you. Sorry for the late response.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Jiffy said:


> Is this show pricing or will I save even more if I wait a week for show pricing?
> 
> Just askin'. I think I'll order a couple and give it another try in 6" clay.
> 
> How do the IC travel through a 4" trap (PVC, CI)? I imagine they are ok, I've used Eel 1.25" in PVC traps in trailer parks with Dreel but if the c/o is under the middle of the home and trapped it would be nice to use the Ridgid IC.


 Normally there are no show specials on just cables unless you purchase a machine also. I have a good amount of stock in these IC cables and I know that Marvin wouldn't mind me throwing a special out there for the guys on the forum. I'll honor it whenever, just let me know who you are and that you talked to me on the thread.

To be honest, I'm not sure how it will perform in 4" traps. That would be something that hopefully another member of the forum would know.


----------

